# Got the court date today



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Court date set for late March. Then I will officially be a free woman. It's just a five-minute affair where the judge asks whether we agreed to what's in the separation agreement. Got some questions on my mind I hope you who are farther ahead can answer.

1. Time is for the afternoon. Should I go to work in the morning to keep my mind busy or will I be a wreck and should stay home? 

2. How did you feel that day? Sad? Relieved? Do I bring tissues or champagne?

3. Did someone come with you for support?

Right now I'm feeling sad about it. I think. Maybe some relief mixed in there?


----------



## Regga (Jan 22, 2013)

With my first marriage, I took the day off for my divorce finalization. I'm glad I did. I was numb. I didn't know how to feel, and remembered thinking that I just wanted to feel something. I went out to eat, by myself for the first time in years and read a history novel at the table. Later, I went home and watched TV. It was just another day. Seemed surreal...kinda like a wedding day. So much stress to prepare for it and it's done in a day! All that money, time, detail planning gone...in a day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

